# Todeswache - Dungeon Keeper



## Alpirìh (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle;

wir sind ein spielfreudiger Haufen von Spielern, die gerne neue Leute kennen lernen. Der Altersdurchschnitt unserer Member bewegt sich zwischen 20 und 45...

Wir sind keine Hardcore-Raider; aber auch keine Schlaftabletten. Wir raiden gerne und relativ viel, aber wir machen uns dabei keinen Stress. Wir suchen Leute für spontane Abende vorm Rechner, ohne irgendwelchen Stress und Itemjagerei...

Bei uns gibt es keine ID-Vorschriften, dass heisst jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wie, wann und mit wem er raiden geht...

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, uns kennen zulernen, kann er gerne auf unserer Homepage (Dauerbaustelle)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  eine Nachricht hinterlassen, oder uns ingame anflüstern...

www.holunderstrasse.de

Schöne Grüsse erstmal... c u ingame...
Alpirih


----------



## hakuku (21. Oktober 2009)

?


----------



## hakuku (21. Oktober 2009)

hakuku schrieb:


> ??? ich bin ein bißchen irritiert, aber ihr könnt mir da sicher auf die Sprünge helfen *kopfkratz*
> 
> 
> Ihr schreibt:
> ...


----------



## AzKila (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

tja Hakuku Dir ist klar das du den Post von mir nimmst in dem genau das drinnen steht mit dem Raid freihalten nimmst, so kann man gut hacken...
der Post ist aus dem Bereich des Forums für die Planung der Gilde kommt...siehst du Planung...und der Post ist mit den Worten begonnen worden:

"Habe mir Gedacht in diesem Beitrag mal ein Paar Ideen zu sammeln um die Gilde und HP zu gestalten.
Wir sollten diese Punkte dann mal im TS diskutieren und abwägen. Einige Punkte stehen auch in G-Regeln, aber sind für mich halt noch diskutabel. Es sind keine Sachen die mich stören, nur Sachen die mir so einfallen und wichtig erscheinen, um darüber zu reden. Soll auch keine Kritik sein nur Anregungen."

Also war es eine persönliche Meinung von mir mit anregendem Hintergrund...Mh anregend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, daher keine offizielle Aussage!

*Daher steht die Aussage: "Bei uns gibt es keine ID-Vorschriften, dass heißt jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wie, wann und mit wem er raiden geht..."*

Natürlich ist es dienlicher mit der Gilde zu raiden...aber bei Raids die die Gilde aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht geht oder man an Terminen nicht kann, kann man immer fremdgehen, klar...

Daher war es diskutabel...und wir haben uns also entschieden...du hast dein Zitat ja aus dem gesperrten Bereich der Dungeon Keeper genommen, der aufgrund der Adminarbeiten am Forum noch sichtbar war und daher absofort nicht für Bewerber oder Besucher sichtbar ist.

Es ist mir auch klar warum Du grade jetzt diesen Post bringst, aber Ihr habt es ja nicht nötig schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen oder? Das ist nämlich kein Niveau auf das wir uns herunterlassen.

Also Peace and Out und besucht uns...

Azkila aka Jaya von den Dungeon Keeper


----------



## Alpirìh (30. Oktober 2009)

??? ich bin ein bißchen irritiert, aber ihr könnt mir da sicher auf die Sprünge helfen *kopfkratz*
Können wir...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr schreibt:
Bei uns gibt es keine ID-Vorschriften, dass heisst jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wie, wann und mit wem er raiden geht...
(nun, jeder der in einer Gilde ist, die raidet (egal wie) weiß, dass dies ein absoluter QUATSCH ist und sicher nicht zu einem Erfolg führt !)

Wir haben uns Gedanken gemacht, wie mein Vorredner ja auch geschrieben hatte. Sicherlich möchten wir auch den ein oder anderen Gildenerfolg einfahren. Aber primär geht es um die Gemeinschaft an sich. Wir suchen keine Harz4-Powerraider, sondern Spieler, die so wie wir vielleicht berufstätig sind, und Abends und am Wochenende eine gesellige Runde WoW spielen möchte. Da nicht jeder von uns die selben Arbeitszeiten hat, liegt es auf der Hand, dass wir sagen, jeder kann raiden, wann und mit wem er möchte. Man kann sich immer noch überlegen, ob man gemeinsam mal einen Termin plant und dann gemeinsam einen Raid startet. Wenn man sich einig wird, dann sollten sich alle Spieler schon die ID frei halten. Aber generell sind bei uns alle Mitglieder frei in ihren Entscheidungen.

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn ihr eure zukünftigen Mitglieder nicht schon von Anfang an verschauckelt; immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben, welche ja auch durchaus legitim ist.
Ich muss nicht wiederholen, was mein Vorredner gepostet hat. Es waren Gedanken zur Planung und nichts weiter... Bevor man gleich drauflos ballert mit irgendwelchen Anschuldigungen, besonders wenn man dies öffentlich tut, sollte man doch wenigstens mal mit betreffenden Leuten gesprochen haben. Es gibt sicherlich genug Gilden, die ihre Mirglieder ausnutzen, sie Mundtot machen, oder in einer anderen Form verscheissern... Wir für unseren Teil haben das nicht vor. Für solche Spielereien sind wir einfach zu alt...

viel Erfolg bei der Membersuche 
Haben wir; danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpirìh (12. November 2009)

So langsam wird uns langweilig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben dank diesem und dank anderer Foren schon zahlreiche Mitglieder in unseren Reihen begrüßen dürfen. Die 10er Naxx, Ony, und Satharion haben wir clear; Ulduar haben wir ein paar Bosse gelegt.

Wird Zeit mal richtig aufzuräumen und unsere Gemeinschaft wachsen zu lassen. Unser nächstes Ziel werden 25 er Raid in gemütlicher Runde sein.

Alle die sich angesprochen fühlen, dürfen sich gerne bei uns bewerben.



btw. /push


----------



## AzKila (23. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Push


----------



## Alpirìh (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

